# PIN ROUTER



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys know what a pin router is?

Well I save a frame from a 10 ton bearin press. It's missing the jack and some mounting parts.

I have some things collection dust and I was thinking of making something with them 

One is a ROTO ZIP tool that was given to me 

I was thinking of mounting the roto zip to the top half of the bearing press.

Then making a small table on the lower half witha pin it it.

Hence my pin router.

My question is......

Do you think the Roto Zip will make a good router motor or should I use a bonafied Router? 

There is a method to my madness.

If one were to use the pin router to rout some numerials such as 1864 in a piece of plywood.

Then was to contiune to build a form for a tunnel portal of ones own design so that the 1864 was at the center top of the portal.

When one was done pouring the concerete and removes the forum The numbers 1864 would show up on the apex of the portal.

I think there are other things that could be done with this.

Any Input? 


PS Before you say you can buy a pin router. All the stuff I have is already here and there was not cash layout for them. It just takes some effort.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

John: If you plan to use a "V" bit to rout letters or other pattern work in garden gauge size, the roto zip should do the trick. I would think anyway. You can do some very decorative work with a pin router. Probably make some jazzy trims for buildings.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

John wrote: 

Some stuff about a pin router that won't copy/paste.









You, Sir, are a man after my own heart. I mean, why lay down good $$ for something near unto a router pantograph when you got some humongous machine that just needs a tad of adjustment and mods here 'n there? You get extra points if you saw the thing's natural worth before you got it. Sometimes it takes me years to figure out how to use a choice piece of cool junk.

For example, I direct your attention to a rare item I've had forever: a dual-output 'house' transformer: I can get either 16 or 20 Vac from it. Who can hope to get along w/o one of those? (I just found it again after a few years, cleaning up my downstairs shop now that Friend Wife let it burst into a bigger slice of the basement.)
















As an aside, I can now walk the entire length of my shop, including the 'dog-leg', w/o twisting, wriggling or stepping over a darned thing. (I can't find anything anymore, but there's drawbacks everywhere you look, if you come to notice.)

I have no idea whether your plan will work, but I look forward to finding out.

BTW, how's that lathe coming? You been mighty silent 'bout that.

Ol' Vulp










PS Before you say you can buy a pin router. All the stuff I have is already here and there was not cash layout for them. It just takes some effort. 
Subject:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know Less Having a clean shop floor where you don't have to walk around things or hop over things may mean you get less excirsize and now you will start gaining weight. You know sometimes clutter is good


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I appeciate your attempt, but it sounds like some delicate work. Those Roto-Zips operate at TOO many high powered RPMs. Try it with a Dremel. It may not grab the work and throw it. 

Actually, I think you would be better off getting rubber stamps in the craft store and cast them in the form for recessed numbers. There was an old archive post somewhere here. 

PS: This won't be another 800 pound tunnel will it? or is it 1864 pounds?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My thought is to use a standard router motor That way the speed will be right


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

John
When you said pin router, dont forget about the pin, or are you talking about a router fastened or suspended from above the table, so you can see your bit?. The pin in a pin router is designed to follow a jig, but you first must make your template, and however you make it, example any little wiggle or out of round, it will be transfered into your piece. Food for thought if you put your date in your cement, your date will need to be, backwards or some will say mirrored in order to come out properly in your concrete.








Dennis


----------

